# We need names!



## Numbat (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! My brother and I would like names! We're small (but not dwarf) black otter bunnies! My mum was lop-eared rabbits but dad always had his ears out like an airplane. I often make my ears go like that but they never go down further. 

Our new owners have had us for three weeks already! One keeps asking me if I want to be an Inky or Tug. Of course I don't want to be all inky, imagine all my fur all sticky. Yuck! The other day I stepped in some tomato sauce and got my paws all icky so my owner gave them a wash. I was not happy about that! 

Anyway, I'm bored of being called little bunny and would love a name! I worked out that Inky is probably going to be my brother's name and Numbat mine!? What a weird name. What do you think guys? I'm not so sure about Inky and Numbat myself. My owner also suggested Tug, Sooty or Fudge. The bigger one said something about Roast and Dinner. 

Any new suggestions and comments will be welcome. Here's a photo of me. Aren't I handsome! (My brother looks the same but with brown eyes not grey- or red!)


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 18, 2009)

I like Tug, I think it's cute.


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 18, 2009)

Also had another idea since you aren't sure about the other one's name either. Famous duos or things that go together. Like.......

Calvin and Hobbs
Frick and Frack
Salt and Pepper
Fish and Chips
Itchy and Scratchy
etc.


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 19, 2009)

aww, I like Calvin and Hobbs! Your bunny is VERY cute.


----------



## Numbat (Jan 19, 2009)

Heh heh, Fish and Chips. Lucky I have a sense of humour Billy or I would take offense! Fancy being named Fish. "Here Fishy Fishy!"

*RexyRex wrote:*


> Your bunny is VERY cute.


Your bunny? That's me there in the photo silly! But yes, thankyou! I am indeed cute if I do say so myself. Though I prefer to think of myself as a very handsome chappy if you don't mind.

Thankyou for your suggestions yaya and rex! Keep them coming!


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Jan 21, 2009)

I really like tug. 

You are a cute bunny! :inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 21, 2009)

You are adorable! 

I think you look like a Tug. :nod


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey dude, this is Benjamin the blue otter Netherland Dwarf. I think you're handsome because you look like my girlfriend Frida, who's a black otter Nethie. I think "Little Bunny" is a good name because that's what the big ones call me sometimes, but Tug is a good name too.


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey little man your very cute. Since your a small bunny how about big names like.

Baxter, Cooper, Rocky, Bunnyman


----------



## Dippy-Doodle (Jan 29, 2009)

You two are vewy handsome... not as handsome as me though hehe 

Welcome to our bunny forwum..



Yours Truly _King Dippy_


----------



## Numbat (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Aargh, my hooman's so indecisive! I wish she'd hurry up and name me! I like Tug too! One of my brothers ears has lopped! Quite unexpected as we are more than 3 months old. I'm a bit jealous (he's absolutely adorable) but my hooman says I'm just as handsome


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 7, 2009)

hey "un-named" Bunny.
Princess Toula is speaking here!
I think Tug is very cool 

here are my suggestions:
Bruno - 
Colby / 
Hu go - 
Shadow - 
Oscar /

those are the names we're gonna name our dog when our slave we get him this year.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey "un-named" bunny this is

PRINCESS LOU SPEAKING -im definitely more importannt than my sister. 

i think you should be Push and Pull  you know like tug lol.


okay those are just my 2c 


Princess Lou


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello!
I know how you feel! I am also an un-named bunny, my new mommy says I'm so special she doesn't know what to name me :rollseyes. She betta hurry up! and it betta be cute!

_From gorgeus un-named nethie!_


----------



## Numbat (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah! It's so irritating. Looks like a lot of people like Tug. I think one of us is going to be named that. I wonder which? I hope you get a good name too nethie! (but hope mine's better!) Do you think Tug would suit me with grey eyes and probably up ears or my brother with brown eyes and probably one lopped ear? It would be cool if there was a nice name something to do with his one lopped ear!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks heaps for your votes and replies everyone. There's been a lot of good name suggestions! My hooman has finally decided to stick with Inky and Tug (I'm Tug)! If I was a girl she would have called me Saphira. Inky narrowly missed being called Radagast which everyone agreed was a good name. Saphira and Radagast go together nicely I think. Anyway I hope my hooman sticks with these names! And thanks again!

Tug


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 12, 2009)

CONGRATS!

where did u get the name Saphira from?
my mummy is going to name her daughter saphira in the years to come lol!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol, from Eragon!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 13, 2009)

ahahah mommy got inspired by that name from eraon as well!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 13, 2009)

Thought so! :biggrin2:


----------



## JenniferCameron (Feb 14, 2009)

yaya551 wrote:


> Also had another idea since you aren't sure about the other one's name either.Â  Famous duos or things that go together.Â  Like.......
> 
> Calvin and Hobbs
> Frick and Frack
> ...



I had a calvin and hobbs... they were cats though.


----------



## thumperflower (Feb 19, 2009)

*I think the bunnies are very handsome what about the names Barnaby and Dave ? *


----------



## Numbat (Feb 19, 2009)

Thankyou! 

I've actually decided to call them Inky and Tug lol, but I like the name Barnaby!


----------

